# [SOLVED]/sbin/ldconfig: ...nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

## wertjacek

Witam

mam zagwozdkę z symlinkami.

Aby przetestować pewien program,w ktorym podmieniałem liby dla bezpieczeństwa skopiowalem /usr/lib64 i kiedy zrobilem co mialem zrobic,przywrocilem orginalny /usr/lib64 i zobaczylem to:

```
...................sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libgnome-keyring.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libsndfile.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libaudiofile.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libmad.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/liboil-0.3.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libXss.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libcuefile.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libmhash.so.2 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libmng.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libsvn_auth_kwallet-1.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libdv.so.4 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libmagic.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs_util-1.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libmodplug.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libXm.so.4 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libfontenc.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libmpcdec.so.7 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/liblzma.so.5 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libsvn_wc-1.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libnl.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/liblcms.so.1 nie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym

......................
```

nie wklejam wszystkiego,tak na oko jest tego z 200-250 zapisów.

Przeemergowalem co sie dało,kilkadziesiat zapisów zniknęło,ale wiekszość pozostala,co dziwne przeszukalem po nazwach te błedne symlinki i tego wogóle nie ma w /usr/lib64.W czym rzecz i jak sie tego pozbyć?

KDE4.8.5

64bitLast edited by wertjacek on Wed Nov 07, 2012 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

a jak skopiowales?

```

cp -Ra

```

Jesli nie tak co cp przerobi Ci dowiazania na pliki...

Zobacz man cp

----------

## wertjacek

no to klops,skopiowalem z palca,zrobilem sobie z /usr/lib64 zipa,potem wypakowalem.

dzieki

----------

## wertjacek

Przepraszam że post pod postem,ale chcialem aby zauwazono to pytanie  :Smile: 

mam problem prawie rozwiazany,wystarczylo przeemergować pakiety,czasami usunąć ręcznie i dopiero emergować a najlepiej revdep-rebuild,ale ogolnie poszlo nieźle z jednym ale....

wysypuję sie na takim mniej wiecej komunikacie:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lXss
```

wysypuje mi sie kilka pakietow.

EDIT

juz wiem,Xss to libsy do Xscreensaver.Mysle że moge juz dać solved.

----------

